# forelle mit eierschwammerln(pfifferlinge)



## KampfKater (8. November 2003)

ist eines meiner lieblingsrezepte

eierschwammerl klein schneiden
etwas zwiebel in butter anrösten
eierschwammerl darin rösten, kurz bevor sie fertig sind(=wenn das ganze wasser verdampft ist) etwas salzen, petersilie dazugeben und auskühlen lassen
die forellen damit füllen, in mehl wenden und in butter braten.

probierts mal

gruß robert


----------



## Neckarangler (8. November 2003)

hm, leker *schmatz*
leider gibts in der domrep keine forellen

volker


----------



## chippog (11. November 2003)

sag mal kampfkater, eierschwammerln, waren das nicht kleine bovisten oder anderes? als pfifferlinge habe ich die allerdings nicht kennen gelernt, zumindest nicht in tirol. an sonsten ist auch für mich die kombination von fisch und pilzen eine sehr leckere! chippog


----------



## Mühle (11. November 2003)

@ chippog

nee, ist schon richtig. Der Pfifferling wird auch Eierschwamm genannt.

Ansonsten: Auch mir läuft das Wasser im Munde zusammen. 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## chippog (13. November 2003)

kuck, lernse nie aus! ist auch viel besser mit pfifferlingen als mit anderen eierschwammerln! chipp


----------



## gismowolf (13. November 2003)

@chippog
Die gelben links,das sind sie die EIERSCHWAMMERL.Andere als
Pfifferlinge werden bei uns nicht als EIERSCHWAMMERL bezeichnet.Im Hausruckwald haben die EIERSCHWAMMERL noch 
eine andere Bezeichnung,nämlich REDLINGE.Ich verwende zu Forellen neben EIERSCHWAMMERL auch Steinpilze.


----------



## KampfKater (13. November 2003)

hallo gismowolf,

ich hab auch schon champignos oder pilzmischungen aus der tiefkühlabteilung verwendet, passt alles super zu forelle und saibling.

gruß
robert


----------



## chippog (13. November 2003)

habe auch nichts dagegen, wenn statt fettflosse plattfisch angesagt ist und in dem falle bevorzugt stein- und glattbutt oder aber auch seezunge. als alternativpilz will ich auch wärmstens herbsttrompeten empfehlen, befürchte aber, dass es die ehr in schweden gibt als auf dem kontinent (nett gesagt nichtwahr?). doch hoffe ich eures gaumens willen, das es ihn auch bei euch hat und zwar gerade jetzt bis hin zu sechs grad minus! überhaupt, sehr schönes pfoto mit den fifferlingen! auch der steinpilz macht gaumenwasserflüsse! am liebsten mag ich ihn so: olivenöl in die pfanne, steinpilz, der in schweden witzigerweise karljohann heisst, auch, brutschel, brutschel, zwischendurch noch feingehackten knoblauch untermogeln, mit petersilie, salz und pfeffer abschmeckchren (nordtiroler dilalekt) und dann, was ihr dazu trinkt, weiss ich natürlich nicht. ich bevorzuge einen sanften, etwas grasigen roten... ach ja, 'n bischen brot brauchts auch, wäre ja sonst schade um das fett! na gut, wer will, kann dazu natürlich auch fisch reichen. reis oder so dann aber nicht vergessen, da es so ein elegantes mittach- gar abendessen wird. ach ja, der fisch, lumb, leng, dorsch, heilbutt, stein- und glatt-, zunge wie gesacht und ach ja, knurrhähne falls vorhanden, klar, barsch und z. und so und eben ausprobieren, alles scharf anbraten, noch etwas dünsten lassen und schwupps wird genossen, genossen! ach ja, leichter, sanfter, etwas grasiger roter passt immer noch! falls ihr einen mit viel fasston erwischt, für den nächsten glühwein in den kühlschrank stellen... chipp the leckermäulchen


----------



## KampfKater (13. November 2003)

na super @ chippoq

jetzt kannst auf meiner zunge wasserski fahren.
machts was wenn ich dazu eine "kühle blonde"nehm? #g 

gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (13. November 2003)

Prost Kampfkater!
Ich werd`mir auch ein Gläschen genehmigen!
@Chippog!
In unseren Wäldern haben leider Monowaldkulturen aus Fichten die Oberhand.Ich kenne aber einige Gruppierungen von Buchen und Eichen,wo vereinzelt kleine Grüppchen Herbsttrompeten zu finden sind.Da warte ich dann lieber bis April,wenn nach dem ersten warmen Regen,die Morcheln in den Auen wachsen!
Ich hab da noch ein Pilzfoto aus dem heurigen Herbst,das ich Euch
nicht vorenthalten kann!


----------



## chippog (13. November 2003)

könnte ich dich fast für küssen! herbstwaldpilzgeruchobergenusstripp! die da unten rechts sehen auch nicht schlecht, gar wie parasol aus. die herbsttrompeten wachsen hier ehr in nadelwäldern, will dieses allerdings nicht zu hundert prozent behaupten. chipilzpog ps pilsken geht auch zu de pilze, und passt bloss auf, dass ihr euch das mit dem roten nicht angewöhnt, werdet ihr nie wieder los...............


----------



## Ossipeter (13. November 2003)

Das ist ja fast Mobbing was ihr da betreibt! Komm mit dem schlucken meiner Spucke fast nicht mehr nach! Hol mir jetzt eine selbergebrannte Pflaume und trink auf euch! Prost!


----------



## chippog (13. November 2003)

keines ist härtär als das küchenforum, genau wie aufe fete, wo sich alles trifft... chippog


----------

